# Invalid index key message after disk verification



## dlc007 (Jul 14, 2008)

I am running latest Leopard OS on old dual 1.8 G5 Power PC; last night when I
tried to sign on to Firefox I got a "could not find server error", Safari same thing. I then noticed an error message behind Safari but couldn't get at it.
Decided to run disk permissions and verification and came up with "invalid index key: hard drive needs repair. I've read some of the threads and am sorry to say I don't have the Leopard install disk so am not able to run Disk Utility
from original install. I  have run permissions verification and repair several times and each time a different error is found.
What's going on? Did I get a virus or is this strictly a disk issue? The only recent issues I have had is reading burned DVD's but again the threads here seem pretty explicit about that issue.
Are there any free disk utilities that are worth checking out or can anyone recommend a utility suite? thanks DLC007


----------

